# New/old Mx-leader



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

Its finally together......less a saddle!

1993 Motorola MX-Leader (56), confirmed team issued, not ridden until this weekend. I've always preferred Campy so its a full campy record set up. Except for Chris King headset. Wheelsets are neutron clinchers or Boras. Pedals are Time Ti/Carbon. Stem is Cinelli grammo Art, bars are Deda 215, Weight with neutrons was 19.1lbs

OK....not sure if the before build photos got posted......


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics.....post more when you can!


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

sweet! keep posting!


----------

